# Best type of wood for an outdoor shower?



## bsharp (Jun 20, 2007)

I am building an outdoor shower in my backyard that is exposed to the weather and is very close to the ocean. I have asked around and have got mixed responses as to what lumber to use. I know that pressure treated is probably the cheapest, but I don't know how well it will do exposed to the conditions (probably can only find a .4 grade). I am considering western red cedar or a white cedar, but I have heard mixed things about the knots coming out. I would like to use a type of wood that will hold up with this heavy exposure to fresh water/saltwater with as little maintenance as possible. Any advice would help. Thanks


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bsharp: check out cypress...it has a natural resistance to moisture, insects and decay. It is comparable in machinability and use to southern yellow pine...definately a softer wood, but very forgiving and beautiful in the right project. I've made patio sets from it and they are holding up very well.

check around, get some other opinions and let us know what you decide.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

I agree on the cypress, if you can get it. "They" are still pulling cypress logs out of Reelfoot Lake (in West Tennessee) that went down during the earthquake of 1811-12. My great-grandfather pulled a walnut log out of that lake and made an heirloom table out of it, and I've had a couple of cypress knees that you would never know had been in the water.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

bsharp said:


> I am building an outdoor shower.........
> 
> 
> You can use The Western Red Ceder or cypress, and even redwood, BUT if you are looking at LOW maintance, Look into the composit decking boards. They are 1"x5"1/2", they look like wood, dont rot, no knots to deal with, can get wet with no ill efects, just makes plain good since.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Call your local sawmill and see if they have some black locust. I admit it's hard (can't drive a nail in it without first drilling a hole) but it will outlast almost all non-exotic woods for your application. :thumbsup: Old-growth cypress will last a long time but most of the available cypress grew too fast to have the longevity of its ancestors. Skip the treated stuff.


----------



## attackgirl (Jun 8, 2015)

Bsharp your question is the reason I found this site. I am searching for the best wood to use for my outside shower. The house is a rental so I want it nice but not too expensive and I might end up living here some day but who knows. Meanwhile I want it back to nature, I just finished the garden boxes and bird feeder. Getting ready to make a compost bin too. So did you decided on the wood? How is it holding up? pics please. I have been searching the google pics to see what I like which I have attached. I ran CPVC thought out the house and will run it to the point where it leaves the house thinking of copper but haven't decided on that yet...what did you use? I am in Fayetteville NC so it freezes and has extreme heat so have to be careful on what I install so I don't end up paying twice. I can't wait to stand under that water and wash off all my sweat and dirt from mowing this yard. I was thinking of a tile stone base verses wood floor just for the cleanliness and washing away of soap suds. Thoughts everyone?!!


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

Ipe http://www.ipe-decking.com/t-faq.aspx


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I think the best wood for that application would be stone. If you really want wood I think cypress or California redwood would probably hold up the best. It would help if you would frequently treat the wood with a water seal of some type or another.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Personally I think the best wood for that application would be stone. If you really want wood I think cypress or California redwood would probably hold up the best. It would help if you would frequently treat the wood with a water seal of some type or another.


what have you got against Ipe, Steve?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

phoenixbound said:


> what have you got against Ipe, Steve?


Nothing except I've never used it.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Nancy Laird said:


> I agree on the cypress, if you can get it. "They" are still pulling cypress logs out of Reelfoot Lake (in West Tennessee) that went down during the earthquake of 1811-12. My great-grandfather pulled a walnut log out of that lake and made an heirloom table out of it, and I've had a couple of cypress knees that you would never know had been in the water.


Our family reunion is at Reelfoot lake every three yrs. for over 20yrs now. A few family members still live there. I have asked and have been refused any from the lake. Unless they offer it at a premium price which I'm unaware of its used by locals ONLY.

Me, I'd use IPE....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Is IPE really about eight to ten bucks a board foot?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Consider Port Orford Cedar. Looks good will last at least 10yrs if unprotected, goes grey naturally and if you leave it unprotected for the 1st yr you'll think you died and went to a Tea rose heaven. The wood is extremely fragrant, I still have a few chunks laying around the house shop and truck. In the winter I throw it over the defroster vents when the heat hits it YIKES! If it goes dry and loses the scent scratch it with sandpaper and its back.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Is IPE really about eight to ten bucks a board foot?


Not when I saw it a few years ago at what was a very expensive lumber yard, Southern Lumber, in SJ. I know that wood prices on line can be pretty daunting, so now that SL is out of business, I'd have to just google the price online and don't know how representative that is of prices local to any of us wood buyers.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

this was OPs last post 7 years ago. so I doubt your going to get feedback.

I do agree, stone/tile. would be the best solution.

Composite material would be runner up.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

bauerbach said:


> this was OPs last post 7 years ago. so I doubt your going to get feedback.
> 
> I do agree, stone/tile. would be the best solution.
> 
> Composite material would be runner up.


we have to blame attackgrl for this resurrection of an old thread. LOL! I didn't notice the date of the OP either.


----------

